# Paul's W's Eclipse



## mrshll_lstr (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry guys but Paul's car was a 2.0 DOHC and THAT didn't seem 2.slow...







Getting engine install. That car was and is still pretty boss! So... save it.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

...okay?


----------



## Idkyet (Jul 12, 2014)

DA hell are you on about?

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------

